
Free C Programming Course from Aalto University and the University of Helsinki - epistemos
http://mooc.fi/courses/2016/aalto-c/en/
======
gravypod
What do you get, other then the information being taught, from this course?

~~~
timonoko
Totally depends what you do with your newly-acquired C-programming skills.
Linus Torvalds for example has multiple doctorates, while his actual academic
achievements in Helsinki University were close to nothing.

